# Its been a while!



## dolceitalia (Jul 21, 2005)

*Sorry the pics are so big 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*

So heres a couple looks! Pardon my camera. it either washes me out or makes me look orange!  lol

I used:
MAC woodwinked e/s
MAC coco pigment
MAC club e/s
MAC black tied
MAC vanilla pigment
MAC skin shimmer & bronze reflection on cheeks
MAC c-thru lipglass
QUO spice l/l

















2nd look [this ones from today & i look like crap! so excuse me lol]
i used:
MAC woodwinked e/s
MAC teal pigment
MAC blue steel pigment
MAC swimming e/s
MAC vanilla pigment
Dior Addict Ultra Gloss #151




















thats all


----------



## Onederland (Jul 21, 2005)

love the new DARK HAIRRR!!!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Jul 21, 2005)

I love the hair too. Very nice.


----------



## dolceitalia (Jul 21, 2005)

aw thank you very much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!


----------



## user2 (Jul 21, 2005)

Big loooove for the second one!!!


----------



## beautifulxdisaster (Jul 21, 2005)

AAAHH too much hotness. You look more gorgeous than ever, and I love the hair.


----------



## dolceitalia (Jul 21, 2005)

thanks  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ops: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!!


----------



## Minnie Girl* (Jul 22, 2005)

gorgeous!! u have a very nice eye shape too!! haha i always notice that about people.


----------



## sallytheragdol (Jul 22, 2005)

hot hair. hot makeup. hot girl. is your skin naturally that FLAWLESS? or are you using some kind of miracle makeup??? I must know!


----------



## Qtspldprncs (Jul 22, 2005)

I love the color on u'r lips...what is it??


----------



## gis08 (Jul 22, 2005)

wow very pretty!!!


----------



## Crazy Girly (Jul 22, 2005)

WOW the black hair are awsome and ur MU isnt boring at all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! Love it


----------



## sassy*girl (Jul 22, 2005)

Your hair and makeup looks great! You're so gorgeous


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 22, 2005)

omg you are BEAUTIFUL!!


----------



## lola336 (Jul 22, 2005)

hair and makeup...perfect..i especially like the 2nd one!


----------



## professionaltart (Jul 23, 2005)

i love your new hair =)


----------



## Eye<3Colour (Jul 23, 2005)

god your hot!! lol, you are just beautiful!! the makeup looks awesome! and i love the dark hair!!!


----------



## dolceitalia (Jul 23, 2005)

thank you everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







!!!

i used dior lipgloss 151 in lick of taffy & c-thru lipglass by mac 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i also use covergirl trublend foundation! its my bestfriend haha


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Jul 24, 2005)

If you look like crap in these pics.. ( haaha ) .. then I want to look like crap too!!!!   GREAT LOOKS!


----------



## mac_obsession (Jul 25, 2005)

Wow, as always gorgeous!! Welcome back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Did your eye color change? Or is it just the flash/non flash...
I love the combo of green/golds on you it looks amazing!!


----------



## missunderstood (Jul 27, 2005)

You are beautiful! I love the look. Exactly the colours I would have picked. Good job!


----------



## dolceitalia (Jul 27, 2005)

thank you guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





!!

im wearing blue contacts in these pics 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i naturally have dark olive green eyes haha


----------



## user4 (Jul 28, 2005)

i absolutly ADORE the first one...


----------



## Joke (Jul 28, 2005)

That are really sexy looks!


----------



## missunderstood (Aug 5, 2005)

If you don't mind me asking, what brand of contacts do you wear? They look really natural.


----------



## blahblah_face (Aug 5, 2005)

pretty!


----------



## NutMeg (Aug 6, 2005)

Ok, in the second look I have finally seen something that I've been waiting for. Colour on your lips! Hot hot hot! Both looks are gorgeous, but I really like the lip colour. It makes me happy.


----------



## learnin2live143 (Aug 6, 2005)

Your makeup always looks fab


----------



## metarob (Mar 6, 2006)

I love that second picture! The metallic look of the shadow on your eyelids and your eyeliner is so alluring!


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 6, 2006)

really pretty


----------



## beautenoir (Mar 6, 2006)

nice...


----------



## fireatwill (Mar 6, 2006)

WOW. you have beautiful eyes.


----------



## Pushpa (Mar 6, 2006)

omg i love blue eyes and dark hair on white folk hehehe you look sooooooooooo smokin


----------



## faithhopelove24 (Mar 6, 2006)

love the hair and MU... fabulous!!!!


----------



## j babyy (Mar 6, 2006)

abolutely amazing. you and your makeup are gorgeous! and you have gorgeous eyes. def jealous of those. what brand of conacts do you wear?


----------



## pushhupsindrag (Mar 6, 2006)

pretty!!


----------



## KJam (Mar 6, 2006)

so beautiful - missed your pretty face!


----------



## Pink_minx (Mar 6, 2006)

gorgeous eyes! love the colors you used on them.  I like your hair by the way!


----------



## pucci (Mar 6, 2006)

Wow, this was really bumped after a long time!


----------



## funKyVibeS* (Mar 6, 2006)

Model!!!!


----------



## x music is love (Mar 7, 2006)

you are absolutely gorgeous !  i especially love your lips in the first one :]


----------



## Nuuniie (Mar 7, 2006)

wut lipstick do u use in the 1st look???
plz tell me,thx


----------



## pucci (Mar 7, 2006)

She's not going to answer you guys now, she hasn't been online since October last year.


----------

